
Microsoft Windows command line reference manual - fanf2
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=56846
======
ktpsns
This link shows what's all wrong with the Microsoft Windows programming and
command line ecosystem. Look at all the web-based Unix/Linux manual page
services (such as
[https://linux.die.net/man/1/install](https://linux.die.net/man/1/install) or
[https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ls&sektion=1](https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=ls&sektion=1)
etc.) around and fabolous services built on top such as
[https://explainshell.com/](https://explainshell.com/)

This is what you can get from the community when you build an open,
transparent infrastructure.

I say this from my personal experience: As a young child I wanted to program
my Windows 95 computer but I could not find any documentation about how to do
that. I switched to Linux some day in my youth and was enlightened with all
the documentation about the versatile tools it brought out of the box (I used
perl and bash in these days).

